# att jim



## madman (Dec 4, 2005)

hello jim ive got question, i have 3 bottles  i was wondering if they were poisons  any info appreciated  mike


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2005)

p&w h 13


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2005)

p&w bottles side view


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2005)

ok one more, says j&j on the base very early aplied screw top


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2005)

j&j bottle


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Mike, nice little cobalts. They were likely labeled poisons. P&W was Powers and Weightman, which was a chemical company. Not sure about J&J. Unfortunately, because they were label-only poisons, they aren't in the poison books. Cool finds. Jim


----------



## madman (Dec 9, 2005)

hi jim thank you very much! for the info on the p&w bottles. happy holidays mike


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2005)

Glad I could help. Happy holidays to you too. Can't wait for spring so I can go back to digging! Jim


----------



## madman (Dec 10, 2005)

hey jim, i know theres 3 ft of snow here, and the grounds frozen, cant wait till the thaw i believe there may be a poison two be found lol mike


----------

